
You and Your Research by Richard Hamming (1995) [video] - gmays
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1zDuOPkMSw
======
dang
Previous submissions, including one from a couple months ago:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22You%20and%20Your%20Research...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22You%20and%20Your%20Research%22%20points%3E10&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

------
gHosts
His book on coding theory was an epiphany for me....

ie. Most books on technical are hard to understand, not because the subject is
so hard, but because most author's are crappy at writing books and explaining
there field.

Hamming is an example of how are hard topic could be made readable.

~~~
marcosdumay
His chapter on error correction codes on the You and Your Research book made
me finally understand why they work so well. That after undergrad classes, a
couple of books, and way too many articles on the subject.

Is there any chance he wrote a book on complex analysis?

------
nemild
My dad (now data science/stats professor) was at the 1986 version of this talk
at Bellcore (where he spent almost two decades working). He speaks glowingly
of it.

Original transcript and previous HN discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4626349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4626349)

EDIT: I can have my dad respond on this thread, if anyone has questions about
Hamming — or the Bell Labs culture.

~~~
bsrhng
I don't have a specific question but I would be interested in reading any
books on Bell Labs' culture at the time if he or you are aware of any.

~~~
jey
I've been enjoying The Idea Factory by Jon Gertner. It's well written and
covers the history of Bell Labs from the early days.

~~~
nemild
That's the one I'd read as well!

------
brian_spiering
List of books by Richard Hamming - [https://www.thriftbooks.com/a/richard-
hamming/242314/](https://www.thriftbooks.com/a/richard-hamming/242314/)

------
j7ake
His entire lecture series is excellent. It's worth listening and re-listening
through the course of a career. Just amazing.

His other topics that are memorable: Creativity, Experts, How do we know what
we know?, Mathematics, Information Theory.

